# Road Angel - Group Buy! - CLOSED



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

A number of you IM'd me last week wanting to know how I got on with this, and after buying one of these last week and all the driving we did over the weekend it provided a great opportunity to test it out, so here's the review.
I have a picture of it mounted on the dash which I have now posted here:










*GETTING STARTED*

I am a complete idiot and known for my impatience when it comes to fitting or installing new gadgets. 
The Road Angel you'll be pleased to know is as simple as well.....plugging in yer mobile phone.
The pack comes with a windscreen mount and suckers. Â You fix these on the screen and then the device itself fits on top and comes readily fitted with some very hard wearing "click in velcro" which keeps it in place and is easy to remove again at the end of the day/journey. 
It also come with a sticky dash mat, should you wish not to use the windscreen mount. 
As you can see from the pic I'll post, it sits quite nicely on the TT dash and after initially feeling that the coiled wire would look horrible it doesn't look too bad. Â I will get it hard wired eventually though.

*SWITCHING ON*

Start the car.
Plug the lead into the cigarette lighter.
The unit flashes red then tells you it's looking for 3 satellites. The instructions say this will take up to 45 minutes the first time but it only took 2 minutes. 
Then you're ready to drive off

*ON THE ROAD*

I am really impressed with the Road angel. 
Approaching a fixed camera (GATSO) location it starts to beep 500 metres ahead and at the same time the display turns red and displays *"FIXED"* (type of device detected). Â As you get closer to the fixed location the beeps get closer together and the bars on the display add up from 1 to 5 (5 meaning your ontop of it).
Noticeably, it will not warn you of a camera on the other side of the road which will not measure oncoming traffic but dies tell the difference of front facing cameras - very clever. 
There are 4 types of warning it gives: 
- Fixed: GATSO etc...
- Mobile Camera's (eg: motorway roadworks)
- Truvelo: SPECS type devices which measure avg speed
- Accident BLACKSPOTS: National Police and Local authority database warning of blackspots where frequent previous accidents have taken place.

Another good point is that it adjusts itself for the speed you're doing - so if you're doing 20 mph and are within 500 metres of a GATSO it will not go off until you're closer. Equally if you're doing 80 as you're approaching a 60mph GATSO it will warn you 700m in advance.

We drove down to Goodwood on all the back roads and this is where the Road Angel comes into it's own - you can concentrate on your driving and the road ahead confident that if you're doing 15mph over the speed limit you're not going to get nicked by a sneakily positioned GATSO round a corner.

The Angel went off quite a few times on the way down and as soon as you hear it beep you instinctively slow down and check the display to see what it's detected. In this instance it was accident blackspots. As we didn't know the road I personally found this helpful. Â 
Twice when it went off there were fresh tyre marks and a hole in the hedge at exactly that spot. Â More importantly, it went off a few times as we approached blind crests with sharp bends after them where it was clearly a tricky bit of road, making you curb your speed.
Another good point is that it warned once when we were approaching a poorly signposted bridge, where the road narrowed so only one car could get through.

Driving back on Sunday on the M25 was interesting - it warned of all the camera's, but ones I thought were SPECS (near Heathrow turn off) it registered as FIXED??

*Interesting points:*

The display shows a constant (if slightly delayed by 2 seconds) read out of your speed. As the GPS system is so precise (to the cm) I guess this reading is more accurate than your speedo. 
At 50 mph on my speedo it read 48mph and when we were doing 75mph it read 58mph.
....and at higher speeds...well, I sure you can guess, the ratio continues. *Theoretically*...and *if* you were travelling at 97mph....I guess your real speed would be 90 mph Â 

*MINOR GRIPES*

- Sitting at the A34 roundabout joining at the M4 it went crazy, registering 4 accident blackspots. Â Whilst I'm sure there have been many accidents here before it's annoying when you're stationary sitting at the lights and the thing's beeping for Britain. Â You can mute it though, at the touch of a button.

- It often warned of accident blackspots on straight dual carriageways and motorways, which was annoying.

- As soon as it starts to beep you want to see what the display says (eg: fixed meaning a camera or Blackspot meaning previous accident area) but this part the display is too small and difficult to read.
Minor gripe though.

All in all an excellent purchase which I would recommend to anyone. Â


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Can you turn off certain aspects of it ?

i.e. the accident blackspot side of it ??


----------



## driver8 (Jun 19, 2002)

Can you turn off speed camera warnings when you are below the speed limit?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Can you turn it off


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Can you turn off certain aspects of it ?
> 
> i.e. the accident blackspot side of it ??


Don't think so - if it's a regualr route you travel and it goes off you can press the DELETE button and it will erase the location from the memory.



> Can you turn off speed camera warnings when you are below the speed limit?


No. Amply demonstrated yesterday when, after pulling out a car park it was beeping I accerated fron BELOW the speed limit up to it and nearly go busted if it hadn't been for the warning.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Excuse the laziness of not looking through previous threads, but what's the price? have we a group buy available?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

pic now posted above Â ;D

Price is Â£ 379 incl VAT and delivery direct from http://www.blackspot.com


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

We have a deal with these guys, for all who want to purchase from the TT Forum. If you want a group buy, express your interest on this post, and I will talk with them.

http://www.********.co.uk/images/speedtraps.gif
http://www.speedtraps.co.uk/default.htm


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae

Count me in. Definately interested in a group buy.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Jae,

I'm also interested in the group buy.

Justin


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu. good post. did you evaluate Geodesy product before commiting?

Group buy - yes i would be interested. JAE


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

interested in the group buy too


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Count me in too.

Mark


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

How hard is it to hardwire these things - bearing in mind i cannot be trusted with that sort of thing? is there anywhere that will 'fit' them?

I presume they would be easy enough to remove again afterwards?

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> we were doing 75mph it read 58mph.


This is simply not possible to get such a large error in a speedo! We are talking for an error of over 20%!!!

Normally speedo errors are between 2 and 6%.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I read somewhere no matter what companys claim the GPS positioning is not massively accurate, maybe 
close but no way would I personally trust Road Angels indication of my MPH above my speedos.

Nearly forgot yes I am interested in group buy ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Stu. Â good post. Â did you evaluate Geodesy product before commiting?
> 
> Group buy - yes i would be interested. JAE


Yes I did. Andyman has one and they are very similar products....the Road Angel pipped it at the post with it's updates on frequent laser sites and accident blackspots.

Vlastan - apologies about the typo. At 75 mph it's about 4 mph out.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stu,

That now makes sense...thanks for correcting it!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Excellent review, Stu!

Yes, I'd be interested in a group buy too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Stu

How do you attach it to the dash?
(What is that mat thingy?)
Can I unplug it and use it on my bike too?
(you can with the geodesy)

Interested in a group buy subject to price, and the above


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Forgot to add, maybe interested in group buy - subject to price...

Damian


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

what's the current legal position on this kind of device? Seem to recall (probably an inaccurate childhood memory) that they weren't entirely legal. Presumably you don't have to hide it if you get pulled over?

Certainly interested in a group buy (my insurance is nice and low, and i don't want sp30 points to change that). Figure 10% is minimum, rising to 20% if there's a bunch of us?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Grogie,

They are totally legal. A speed camera is only there to warn you of an accident blackspot (apparantly), and therefore these devices are good safety instruments to have and the law recognises them as such. I believe a legal case a couple of years ago established this.

What are not legal though are the radar "jammers" you can buy.

Don't know what sort of discount to expect - a recent group buy on ScoobyNet only managed to get about Â£20 knocked off.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Count me in too for the group buy......

Mackem


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

count me in for a group buy - subject to price 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> a recent group buy on ScoobyNet only managed to get about Â£20 knocked off


Yeah, but Scooby owners aren't as smart as TT owners ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

count me in 2 - definatley interested in the group buy


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Stu
> 
> How do you attach it to the dash?
> (What is that mat thingy?)
> ...


re: the dash, you can hardwire it or attach the coiled lead to the cigar lighter as I have done in the photo I posted. Either of thesde 2 ways the device sits on a cradke which you attached to the windscreen using suckers and the bottonm of it rests on the dash. 
The device is easily removeable from the windscreen mount and the windsecreen mount can be removed easily as well.

And yes, it will easily transfer to a bike.

In terms of whether these devices are *legal* or not, yes they are. For more info see http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk

As a back up to Neil's point, I would say this is definitely a safety rlated device because every time it beeps you instinctively slow down, regardless of whether it's a GATSO or a blackspot.

If you're on a really twisty road and it goes off warning of a blackspot you really do slow down - as I say, twice it warned of the road ahead which turned out to narrow down to single carriageway and there were no warning signs.


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

Interested in group buy, subject to price.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Interested subject to price


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

GPS is very accurate for speed indication, certainly much more accurate than your speedo. They don't time you from point to point (so the positioning errors you get don't translate to a speed error) but use a different method. There are sites around with more techy stuff on this....


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Geodesy Â£280.00 inc vat + P+P

Snooper S5 Â£250.00 inc vat + P+P

Interesred?

email me

Sorry no Road Angel yet 

As Jae nor Russell have replied to my requests concerning advertising "officially" I can only assume they don't have a problem with me "advertising" here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

I'd be interested dependent upon the price.....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All, here are the prices :>

*16 - 20 units - Â£350 inc VAT & del
21 - 30 untis - Â£340 inc VAT & del*

so there is a saving of between Â£29 and Â£39 !

At the moment we are standing at 17 interested parties.

****

DJP10TT - email me asap, I have not got any mails to hand.


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Just had a thought about these gadgets and TTR's. With roof down and music on, are you going to be able to hear the warning beep? Also, it will need to be removed and locked away if you leave the car with the roof down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Put me down for the group buy


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

stu.. installation question..

with it plugged into the cigarette lighter, does that mean that the cigarette lighter compartment can not be closed ?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Please include me for the group buy -

Thanks,

Photoniq


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Just had a thought about these gadgets and TTR's. With roof down and music on, are you going to be able to hear the warning beep? Also, it will need to be removed and locked away if you leave the car with the roof down.


It beeps very loudly...and you can alter the volume settings.

*Posted by: SundeepTT Posted on: Jul 18th, 2002, 10:38pm 
*


> stu.. installation question..
> 
> with it plugged into the cigarette lighter, does that mean that the cigarette lighter compartment can not be closed ?


Correct. I thought that wuld be annoying but it's actually quite fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

I see the other thread for the group buy with a price of Â£319. Are we going with that? Looks a great deal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Doh!! Just realised my mistake. Any views on which is best road angel or Origin Blue I?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

stu.. thanks for that..

driving with the ashtray open is the only doubt I have... but will give it a go this weekend.... ;D

otherwise the Roadangel sounds great


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

My mate wants one as well.

BigSigh


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi there guys, a couple of us from the VW MkIV Forum (http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forum) are also interested in being part of your group buy. This way the list can get above the 21 mark and we can all get a decent discount. Let me know, email: [email protected]

Thanks and sorry for intruding on your forum.


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

I am interested in one of these on the GB..... Â 

Hope you don't mind me intruding!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Count me into this group buy.

(Another from the Golf MkIV forum) Â 

Hi BigJon! thanks for the great day out, Seb says hi.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Put me down for one quick, before i get caught !


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

A good review

http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk/roadangel.htm


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I'm interested too. Sub price.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

we must have enough people for this now right? whats the next step?

Photoniq.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Yeh put me down for 1 to


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

I'll join the GB too.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK,

Send your Name, Address, and contact email address to [email protected]********.co.uk

Jim will contact you by return, and he will sort payment with you directly.

The deadline for this GB is the 2nd August 2002

Cheers


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

You have mail


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

I bought a Beltonics 980 after a recent incursion and it has proved to be invaluable. Doesn't have the GPS functionality but does have SWS Safety warning system ( only in USA so far ), scrolling text and voice warnings, nice red dot matrix display. Detexts K, Ka, X Band and laser. www.scan.co.uk sell the latest model, a 550 I think for Â£280 ish.

Take a look at www.beltronics.co.uk for full spec.


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Just spoke my insurers to see how much my premium would go up if I did get an SP30 from a speed camera (i.e. to see if the Road Angel would 'pay for itself'). The outcome was pretty shocking.

Firstly, my premium would only go from Â£513 to Â£573 (11% rise) for a singlr SP30. *More importantly, they said if I install the Road Angel, they will class it as a modification and load my premium by 30%   *

They said they would treat it as "audio equipment". I said I was a little unlikely to pay Â£200 per year to insure Â£300 of kit, and suggested that I didn't want the unit covered by insurance (especially with a Â£400 excess!). They obviously weren't interested; it's all or nothing. The policy is with Tesco, and as I haven't taken delivery yet, I'm still a free agent. But for me, it puts a bit of a cloud on the Group Buy.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

it is not permanent, so how can it be a modification?

Wierd


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

As you can take it out I don't know why they would load you, it's not like it increases performance or anything.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

any ideas how to hard wire in the Road Angel... If poss ? (difficult ? / expensive ?.. ?) still not that keen on driving with my ash tray open ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

> any ideas how to hard wire in the Road Angel... If poss ? (difficult ? / expensive ?.. ?) still not that keen on driving with my ash tray open Â ???


I hard wired my Beltronics 980 into the drivers side fuse box. Picked up an ignition live and attached one wire from a 1 amp fuse hulder, the other end to the positive lead supplying the 980. The other (ground) lead of the supply I crimped a round washer type connector and then screwed the fuse box back in place, putting the screw thru the connector. The lead then is hidden behind the door seal and pushed down along the roof pillar trim. About three inches of wire fly is left to plug in the unit. Comes on as soon as you turn on the ignition and goes off when you stop.

Hope this help.
best wishes
Anorax


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

I think your report on the road angel was very good though i do have a minor bit of info for you. You said that the acuuracy of it was down to a couple of cm's and therefore thought that it was a more reliable souce of info as reguards your speed. I would have to disagree with you. There is not a radar dectector nor in-car navigation system with this kind of accuracy. If there was, then any old joe bloggs would have military accuracy! There are 9 sats in space in total that nav systems use, but they never use more then 5 at any one time. 7 is the magical number needed to give the kind of accuracy that you speak of. % sats gives you an accuracy down to within a couple of feet. At some point they will be very accurate but cant be relied upon for spped readings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Here's some interesting info I have found out about Road Angel:

_From: Stuart Bowden-Rooke <[email protected]>
Reply-To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Quick query about Road Angel
To: zaheer Laher

Dear Mr.Laher

Thank you for showing interest in our product.

Road Angel will warn you of the mobile gatso cameras that are in
operation through road works.

It does not detect the mobile laser guns that are in vans or police
officers on the side of roads.

With Road Angel you are able to add the locations that you personally
see these vehicles so that next time you will be warned.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any further questions.

Best Regards

Stuart Bowden-Rooke
Blackspot Interactive_


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

Further to what TTitilisation said I thought that GPS was only accurate down to about 4 metres for the same reason. The military keep pin point accuracy for them selves, I was under the impression that it was to stop unfriendly countries using the sats for their own weapons against the US and UK etc

But then again I could be talking complete and utter boll%$ks


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

You're right. The civilian channels use 'selective accuracy' where a pulse is broadcast to reduce accuracy. This is generally accurate to less than 10 meters. I know that during the Gulf War they turned of the fine accuracy and civilian GPS was only accurate to a max of 100 meters. Bugger for those with Sat Nav.

So if Bush invades Iraq, increased defence spending gets paid for by speeding fines ;D


----------



## zarniwoop (May 14, 2002)

As I understood it the error signal is only applied to satellites in the vicinity of the action. So unless you are driving in the middle east you should be ok.

I thought the GPS error component was removed at the start of 2001. Something to do with the US allowing the system to be used for commercial usage without expensive error recovery equipment (to correct the for the applied error signal). Resulting in the accuracy being dramatically improved to a few cms.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Any chance of this happening before Friday? ???


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Apologies if this is answered somewhere else, but I didn't see it... does it work in Europe? I'm guessing not, but no harm in finding out - count me in if it does.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I need all your details, so send them to me at this email address

[email protected]********.co.uk

They will be forwarded on to Jim, and he will contact you all thereafter.....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Can I just say that since I had my 18" wheels fitted the difference in readout from the speed on the DIS and the Road Angel is marginal - at 85mph it's about 3 mph....which is probably right as most car manufacturers calibrate over the going rate.

Having said that, 3 mph is fcuk all on a 2 hour journey.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Hiya Guys,

Sorryto join in the thread late but been away on hols..

I have a Road Angel and have really got on well with it, I have also used the link to my laptop and the GPS out function of the road angel to use it as a sat nav device and it works really well. I work not far from Blackspots office so popped over to see them, not only did the MD actually fit mine to my car Stuart spent quite alot of time configuring my laptop for me...

Top blokes a pleasure to deal with, just a shame I was too impatient for a group buy...

Only downer is that I have not had hard wired yet and my cigarette lighter has now stopped working!! anyone know if it might simply be a fuse and where I can check it

Wak: can you check your CD for me?

Cheers

Jason


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:'(ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT ORDERING 1


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

pas55

it's in the thread.. a couple of pages back !


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

it's on page 6..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

Jae

out of interest.. how are we doing on the proposed price of the RoadAngel for the GB...
cause I've seen it the Golf MKIV forum as a GB at Â£325 delivered... ?

and if there is a last minute commitment of orders.. excatly how low can the price go ?


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

Is the GB in the Golf forum still open? If so where and Y not join that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

Give Steve a shout. He is the one collecting the names. Email him your details on: 
[email protected]

He only needs 10 or more orders. If we can secure 20+ he might be able to get a better price.


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't want to de-rail the deal or rock the boat but I've confirmed with Steve that he has a dealer willing to ship 10 units at Â£320 inc VAT plus Â£5 p+p.

We should at least consider pooling numbers.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Jae - why don't we have everyone wanting to buy one of these go through this new cheaper deal instead?
Photoniq


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Jim is recieving your orders, and will be processing them (and therefore contacting you all) once the deadline passes (2nd August) so that you ALL get the same price. Â At present the price is Â£340 inc vat & delivery.

Re the other group buy, we have commited to this company, and it is a bit sh%tty to be honest to go back on it. Â If we exceed 30, then maybe there can be some further reduction - but that is not my call. Â On another note, they also support the TT Forum too in a financial way (they advertise). Â Also, the company we are dealing with offers full warranty on the product, and good after sales.

At present I have 14 lots of details, come on you lazy bunch, get em in!!

Email them now to [email protected]********.co.uk


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

Why not ask them to price match?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah I agree with BigSigh. If the other guy will do it for less then they should be able to price match at least. The other guy is only looking for 10 people after all.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

So what is every one doing ? ???

I sent my details in to Jae`s source, but is everyone now buying from this other group buy on Vw forum 

I just want to get on with the process and really are not that bothered if I can save a few quid if it means I will have to wait even longer. ;D

How quickly after the 2nd will your source ship the units Jae.

I saw Road Angels today on the web for Â£350 inc PP
available for immediate delivery.


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

> So what is every one doing ? Â ???
> 
> I sent my details in to Jae`s source, but is everyone now buying from this other group buy on Vw forum Â
> 
> I just want to get on with the process and really are not that bothered if I can save a few quid if it means I will have to wait even longer. ;D


I was wondering what the outcome is too, at the end of the day we all want the best deal we can get.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi Steve,( GOLFTURBO) WHAT ARE YOU DOING ON HERE??? 

rICHARD


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Jae, how many people have applied so far ?

Gossip on this topic seems to be non existant over the last few days ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well apparently Golf Turbo would like to get a discount too on the Road Angel...nothing wrong with this as the more people they buy it the cheaper the price!


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

> Well apparently Golf Turbo would like to get a discount too on the Road Angel...!


Indeed I do!!!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK, have spoken with Jim, and we are able to offer the units at Â£320 inc vat & delivery!

We need 20+ - we have 17 at the moment....

Jae


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae

Is it worth posting who has applied to ensure that all people that think they have asked to be included in the GB know they are. The reason behind my request is that I sent an email when requested but have not heard anything since, so either a list posted here or an email to GB participants may be the best way forward.

Norman


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Good idea that way I'll know if I'm included!!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK,

Details so far:

Paul Grogan
Amir Khan
Steve Edgecombe
Jon Luik
Neil McLaughlin
Justin Davies
Ian Bennigton
Normstrm
P Sentinell
Ali Bashir
Simon Hobbins
Craig Pickering
Zaheer Laher
Rick Ryalls
Steve Nicholls
Doug Ramage
Doug Milne
Ian Brown
Morgan Evans
Sundeep Nischall
Neil Bird
Dave Williams
Alan Farrow
P Sentinell
Jon Luik
Dave Williams
Wendy Paskett
Mark Armitage
Robert Neale
Fluffy Cat

(updated 5/8/02 10:44)

Jae


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Funny why is my name not on that list ???????

I sent all my details and the email was not returned.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Send em again!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Jae,

Looks like we have increased the GB count to 15 

Anyone else ?

Norman


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Ok have resent my details.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

thats Amir Khan as opposed to Kahn. I only point this out in case you make the same mistake in typing my email address...


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

thanks.... just to confirm i'm still on for it.....

Justin


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

I'll have one too - have sent in an email


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Jae can we have the naming list updated, so every one who sent in emails knows they have been logged for sure.

Thanks


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Put me down for one.

E-mail sent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

can I have one please, count me in


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

DeanS3

See http://www2.ttforum.co.uk/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1027536146 for details

Norman


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Details so far:

Paul Grogan 
Amir Khan 
Steve Edgecombe 
Jon Luik 
Neil McLaughlin 
Justin Davies 
Ian Bennigton 
Normstrm 
P Sentinell 
Honey monster <-------??????? lol 
Simon Hobbins 
Craig Pickering 
Zaheer Laher 
Steve Shepherd 
Rick Ryalls 
Steve Nicholls 
Doug Ramage 
Doug Milne 
Ian Brown 
Morgan Evans


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Yeah! That makes 20 of us. Does that mean we get it for Â£320 instead of Â£340?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

count me in too..

just emailed my detailed.. ;D


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Jim has all your details, and has informed me that they will be in contact with you all today/monday.

And, yes, its Â£320.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

DeanS3,

Email your contact details to [email protected]********.co.uk


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

I'm in! Just sent my details.

Mark


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Any chance of getting one before next saturday(10th) as I'm going away?My names on the list


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I got an email from someone called Carly, they said delivery 3 days ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;DNice one but I've had an e-mail yet.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Sorry about that I missed a word out have you ordered yours?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Yep ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Bugger not heard a thing yet and was one of the first to apply


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is the final list!

Some of you should have recieved emails, others will today...

Paul Grogan
Amir Khan
Steve Edgecombe
Jon Luik
Neil McLaughlin
Justin Davies
Ian Bennigton
Normstrm
P Sentinell
Ali Bashir
Simon Hobbins
Craig Pickering
Zaheer Laher
Rick Ryalls
Steve Nicholls
Doug Ramage
Doug Milne
Ian Brown
Morgan Evans
Sundeep Nischall
Neil Bird
Dave Williams
Alan Farrow
P Sentinell
Jon Luik
Dave Williams
Wendy Paskett
Mark Armitage
Robert Neale
Fluffy Cat
Mark Strain

(updated 5/8/02 10:44)

Jae


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Jae, Just to say thanks a lot for arranging it ,i phoned up today and ordered it and it could n't be more simple and with a big discount to boot, thanks again


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Just ordered mine, and was told it would be here by noon tomorrow.

Thanks Jae for setting the deal up.


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Is it too late to grab one of these. If not who did you call?

Cheers,

Howard


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Some of you should have recieved emails, others will today...


If all emails have been sent, I have not received mine  can it be resent please. [email protected]

Norman


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Not heard anything either.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

nor me.... :-/


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

:'(Me also


----------



## IanB (May 6, 2002)

Nothing here either, Jae :'( :'( :'(

Ive checked my original e-mail and all the details looked OK.

I did notice that my name was spelt slightly wrong on the updated list. Any bearing on the lack of an e-mail ??? ??? ???


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

No e-mail yet ???


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

???Still nothing ???


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I have checked my email and found nothing relating to the group buy  Can you make sure they mail the address i listed in my instant message to you Jae?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> I have checked my email and found nothing relating to the group buy  Â Can you make sure they mail the address i listed in my instant message to you Jae?


I think most people have given up on this method....



> ^OuTT^Kast^
> 
> Suggest you e-mail Carly Bickley who is their sales administrator. [email protected] or telephone 0161 4563000. They e-mailed me on the 2nd and l just telephoned my order yesterday.
> 
> ...


try the above..... worked for me and others..... get mine Friday.

Justin


----------

